# Pad CBS Sunday 1/6 due to playoff NFL



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

For those who don't know (all 3 of you ), CBS has a 4:30 EST playoff game this Sunday with 60 Minutes scheduled to start at 7:30. Since there's virtually no chance a playoff game will end on time be sure to pad as necessary.


----------



## JOBENET (Jun 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I normally don't record 60 minutes and I also pad TAR by an hour. I think I'll record 60 minutes (have to watch Clemens make an a$$ of himself), and bump up my pad of TAR from 1 hour extra to 1.5 hours extra.


----------



## Kilarney (Dec 20, 2007)

I padded The Amazing Race two weeks ago, but it didn't continue last week. How do you get it to pad for the entire season - or do I have to do it individually each time?


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Kilarney said:


> I padded The Amazing Race two weeks ago, but it didn't continue last week. How do you get it to pad for the entire season - or do I have to do it individually each time?


If I remember right you go under the Season Pass Manger and then go to The Amazing Race. Click on something like Record As Normal and Click on Options. Go to where it says end time and extend by however long you want. On weeks when it's on my itself I pad for two hours.

I use this all time for shows like Nip/Tuck, The Closer etc.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I always pad TAR for an hour also. One week it just barely made it too.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The annoying thing is that the guide data on the West Coast has these weird :30 times too.. Are the shows still going to air at these odd times here???


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I think CBS is actually pushing the schedule back a half hour. 60 minutes is scheduled to run from 7:30-8:30 with TAR coming on after that.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

jlb said:


> I think CBS is actually pushing the schedule back a half hour. 60 minutes is scheduled to run from 7:30-8:30 with TAR coming on after that.


East and Central time zones were scheduled to start :30 minutes late, football went long enough to push that back an additional 13 minutes.

Mountain, individual mileage may vary, we are aring prime on time in Utah.
Could have swore the TiVo had 60 Minutes starting at 6:30 though, totally wrong and will mess up a lot of Amazing Race fans recordings (along with Cold Case, Shark and 60 Min of course)
Which reminds me, gotto go to TiVo.com and set up a Cold Case recording to get the first half hour of Shark.

Pacific, prime is on time as normal.

phox


----------



## sesmith3 (Feb 18, 2005)

Those Ba$tards!!! The schedule was set at 7:30 for TAR but they rant it @ 7:00pm. I missed the first 20 minutes (you can only pad early for 10 min)..... ARRRRRGHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> Pacific, prime is on time as normal.


The guide data went back to normal at some point.. good.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Which reminds me, gotto go to TiVo.com and set up a Cold Case recording to get the first half hour of Shark.


Crap.

Got home and the Cold Case recording worked great, but for some reason my S3 didn't record Shark.

Reason was "someone in your household modified the Season Pass or Wishlist"

I'm thinking the revised guide data for the Mountain Time Zone came in right around the time Shark was going to record, so it didn't.

I have the first half hour though, might have to go torrent diving to find the back half, or just wait for the rerun.

phox


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> Crap.
> 
> Got home and the Cold Case recording worked great, but for some reason my S3 didn't record Shark.
> 
> ...


Shark here in Ohio was a rerun. It was season premiere.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

That was weird. I noticed odd times but then my 60 minutes recorded at 7 and I watched an episode of the Simpsons at 8 so everything must have been OK.

Thankfully football is almost over.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

tigercat74 said:


> Shark here in Ohio was a rerun. It was season premiere.


It didn't look familiar, so I thought it was new.

Good to know, now I won't go looking for it.

phox


----------

